# 01.28.17 2 Sharks, Lionfish and 1 "Stoned" AJ



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Diving off of Destin, Florida on January 28, 2017 on Captain Chad Toner's 27' World Cat. Sandbar Sharks (2), Lionfish and one stoned Amberjack.


https://youtu.be/m4Wrhfsq-6g


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice video, at least those lion fish are easy to stick.... they don't move much.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey the sharks were just looking for a hand out!


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> Hey the sharks were just looking for a hand out!


Well, shoot. If I had known that, I would have shared my Lionfish with them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MiltonDiver said:


> Well, shoot. If I had known that, I would have shared my Lionfish with them.


After all this is be kind to animals month. Pet a shark!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Shot ! what was that wreck? looks like some sort of paddle wheel?


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

jcasey said:


> Nice Shot ! what was that wreck? looks like some sort of paddle wheel?


You're right that it was an old paddle wheel vessel of some sort. I don't recall the name, but it was about 15 or so miles off Destin.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice video- gave it a "like" for you! LOL I know how hard those are to come by. Had a friend of mine go hunting AJ last weekend- got this monster.








All I could say was "WOW"!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MiltonDiver said:


> You're right that it was an old paddle wheel vessel of some sort. I don't recall the name, but it was about 15 or so miles off Destin.


name
Odyssey (aka Sea Barb)

description
N 30 08.928 W 86 40.588

76' paddlewheel boat, sunk 6/26/2002


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Nice video- gave it a "like" for you! LOL I know how hard those are to come by. Had a friend of mine go hunting AJ last weekend- got this monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is right! That one must have weighed 80-90 pounds.


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> name
> Odyssey (aka Sea Barb)
> 
> description
> ...


That looks like it. Thanks for the information!


----------



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

Definitely the Odyssey/Sea Barb, very cool paddlewheel! Buddy and I cleaned the lionfish off it late last September but looks like they bounced back in full force already. There was also a small jewfish that hangs out under the port side wheel when we were there, thought it was a gag before I got a clear look lined up on it (I didn't shoot it, lol!). Plenty of sandbar sharks on the spots in that area. Here's a couple pics of it off my gopro as well...


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

What head strap was your buddy using on his go pro? I like how it clipped under his chin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

He was using the standard GoPro headstrap, but has sewed a chin strap onto it. I have my GoPro mounted on a $6 plastic hard hat from Home Depot. I just got a RegMount for my camera, that is great (www.regmount.com).

BB


----------

